# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Blgo Vivas Bancallan, Julio ( especialista en temas relacionados a control biologico y microbiologico

## Ento_blgovivasb

Hola a todos mi nombre es Julio Vivas Bancallan, soy Biologo de profesion, me dedico a temas relacionados con crianza y uso de controladores biologicos, asi como la identificacion de Insectos Plagas y control, ademas estoy capacitado en Produccion de hongos,nematodos,virus entomopatogenos asi como de hongos antagonistas, cualquier consulta,asesoria o para formar parte de equipo de trabajo estare gustoso en atenderlos. Muchas graciasTemas similares: Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva, Pimiento Piquillo y Berries Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Seminario internacional de control biológico en cítricos

----------

